# A Few Bird shot



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, cool pics! I really like the last one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures of the "snow geese". Any bets on how many of those ugly suckers get tagged during the snow goose hunt this spring? :lol:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Great pictures of the "snow geese". Any bets on how many of those ugly suckers get tagged during the snow goose hunt this spring? :lol:


I think If I were you I would let those ones go.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

They look good and I bet i know where you found the Pelicans "Snow geese" LOL. I'm going back up there saturday afternoon maybe we will see you up there.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Great to see everyone's pics lately . It has been a fun to get out and taking some bird pics . I been on a learning curve but getting better at it .


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Great to see everyone's pics lately . It has been a fun to get out and taking some bird pics . I been on a learning curve but getting better at it .


It is alot of fun but bird are a big learning curve.

Thershershark and huntinfool and a lot more of you guy's have really got it down well.

The best part of it for me is just getting out all the time and enjoying life in the outdoors
and meeting alot of good people.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are great pics!

But I do believe that the last one is a FAKE! Pheasants are a myth!!! No longer found in Utah


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Those are great pics!
> 
> But I do believe that the last one is a FAKE! Pheasants are a myth!!! No longer found in Utah


I know I was pretty suprised to see one myself up at farmington bay there were 3 hens with him.

I wished there were more around I miss those days.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The ring one is cool. nice job. the wood ducks are a dam pretty duck.


----------

